

The Man Who Found the Titanic Is Not Done Yet - fourmii
http://www.popularmechanics.com/adventure/a16715/bob-ballard-oceanographer-titanic/?Src=longreads

======
adt2bt
I am incredibly happy to see the pride Ballard takes in his work. He has taken
a huge lump of fame (finding the Titanic) and found ways to turn it into a
massively valuable scientific project. I hope our country continues to fund
explorations like his after his retirement. In the meantime, I may have to
check out a few live streams from the ocean floor.

